# Items that grant flight and teleportation.



## Joker (May 11, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for items in the heroic and paragon tiers that grant either flight or teleportation.

Sofar I have found the Winged Boots and the Teleporting armor.

Specifically, I'm looking for items that grant these powers without depending on being attacked by or attacking an enemy.

Does anyone know of any more of such items?


----------



## Zaran (May 11, 2010)

There is the Ring of Flight that is level 20.  Personally I think you should make your own because everything that can be used to avoid obstacles has been removed from the lower levels.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 11, 2010)

In PHB3, there is the Staff of the Traveler, which lets you teleport X squares whenever you would normally shift X squares.


----------



## yesnomu (May 12, 2010)

Check out the Eagle's Flight ritual from Primal Power, which gives 12 hours of flight outside of combat.


----------



## Enclave (May 12, 2010)

Zaran said:


> There is the Ring of Flight that is level 20.  Personally I think you should make your own because everything that can be used to avoid obstacles has been removed from the lower levels.




Not completely, in the hands of say a Monk the Staff of the Traveller lets the Monk teleport all the time since Monks are so shifty already.


----------



## Tuft (May 12, 2010)

Joker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for items in the heroic and paragon tiers that grant either flight or teleportation.
> 
> ...




Low level flight that lasts for more than one round: 

Item: 

Ebony Fly. Level 9 item, which theoretically means it eligible as treasure at level 5. Lasts for eight hours, but becomes a daily use only if it gets reduced to 0 HP.

Prestige Path:

Lyrandar Wind-Rider. Has a sustain-minor flight power, Zephyr Wings, at level 12.

Ritual:

Eagle's Flight, which has been mentioned already. Level 10 ritual, lasts for 12 hours, up to 8 persons. Automatically reappears after each fight in the duration. Flight speed depends on arcana roll, from 8 squares up to 15 squares.


----------



## Zaran (May 12, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Not completely, in the hands of say a Monk the Staff of the Traveller lets the Monk teleport all the time since Monks are so shifty already.




That's still very short distances.   I think he's looking for magic items that bascially grant what a ritual would do.  The only thing I can think of would be magic scrolls.    A flying carpet is level 20.  so that means level 16s can find it without breaking any rules.  *shrug*


----------



## Joker (May 13, 2010)

No, I was looking for short distance teleportation or flight, up to 8 squares (more is always welcome ).

I know of the Teleporting armor but I didn't want to give up the healing from my Dwarven Plate.

Thanks for the ritual though.  That should come in handy.


----------

